# Nintendo Wii - where can i buy in bangalore



## sathish2k8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Frds, 

I want to gift a gaming thing to my uncle's son and daughter [4 years / 5 years]. 

i have no idea about ps3,wii, xbox. suggest me some. i prefer WII for they play physically like tennis, car race and all. 

so suggest me a best one and where can i buy in bangalore with price.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Nintendo Wii With 5 in 1 Sports CD: Gaming Console


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2011)

sathish2k8 said:


> Frds,
> 
> I want to gift a gaming thing to my uncle's son and daughter [4 years / 5 years].
> 
> ...



I saw a Wii at display in Landmark store, Forum Mall. also check glasgow computers and other electronic stores in Brigade Road.


----------



## intimateramc (Aug 2, 2011)

sathish2k8 said:


> Frds,
> 
> I want to gift a gaming thing to my uncle's son and daughter [4 years / 5 years].
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have a Wii console bought within a year... Please check the below link ...
I have used it for 3-4 months, then it is packed and returned to India... I haven't opened it till date...i.e It is almost new ... 

It is modded .. i.e You can play original DVD as well as downloaded games from USB ...

If you are interested to buy it Please reply back ...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you searched for it in Bangalore? I have seen in it in almost all the big malls and computer & Gaming stores. Check Brigade road.

This shop is in Church street consoul.in &bull; View topic - Nintendo Price List India
Check if you can find lower prices than that for Wii


----------

